# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Erfolgreicher Kinostart mit Beigeschmack



## AndreLinken (23. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Erfolgreicher Kinostart mit Beigeschmack* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Erfolgreicher Kinostart mit Beigeschmack*


----------



## Gazanation (23. Dezember 2019)

Beste Star Wars der je Gedreht wurde!!!


----------



## sealofdarkness (23. Dezember 2019)

Ein Rotz von einem Film. Er hatte aber einen lustigen GReyta Thunberg Moment


----------



## Jakkelien (23. Dezember 2019)

Gazanation schrieb:


> Beste Star Wars der je Gedreht wurde!!!


- Troll detected -

Es ist Weihnachten (also fast). Heb dir das mit den Provokationen fürs Neujahr auf^^


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Dezember 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> - Troll detected -
> 
> Es ist Weihnachten (also fast). Heb dir das mit den Provokationen fürs Neujahr auf^^



Nicht doch.
Es gibt bestimmt genug, denen es gefällt oder für die der Film tatsächlich der beste in der Reihe ist.
Ich selber werde tatsächlich zum ertsen Mal nicht in einen Star Wars Film gehen.
Einfach weil mich 7 & 8 sehr enttäuscht haben und es für mich keinen Sinn macht den Abschluß des Flickwerks im Kino anzusehen.
Aber wenn es mal auf Bluray rauskommt, schau ich ihn mir gerne mal an.


----------



## Martina (23. Dezember 2019)

Mir hat SWIX  sehr gut gefallen, aber ich versateh die Leute die vorsicht waren nach SW VIII der nun alles falsch gemacht hat, was falsch zu machen war.  8,5/10 meine Wertung.


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2019)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Mir hat SWIX  sehr gut gefallen, aber ich versateh die Leute die vorsicht waren nach SW VIII der nun alles falsch gemacht hat, was falsch zu machen war.  8,5/10 meine Wertung.



also wenn man die Gründe ließt was das war: also man hat Leia Newtonsche Physik verpasst und eine Frau hat das gemacht was vorher 2 Typen gemacht haben, ich würde das nicht wirklich unter "Falsch" verbuchen


----------



## OriginalOrigin (23. Dezember 2019)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Mir hat SWIX  sehr gut gefallen, aber ich versateh die Leute die vorsicht waren nach SW VIII der nun alles falsch gemacht hat, was falsch zu machen war.  8,5/10 meine Wertung.




Das ist ja das lustige,  der Film selber versucht EP8 zu ignorieren, bzw hatte Dinge drinnen um Inhalte von EP8 zu korrigieren. Wie etwas die Szene wo Luke einfach so sein Lichtschwert wegwirft, was halt einfach mal total untypisch war.  In Ep9 taucht er auf und sagt, sowas sollte man nie machen.  Es gibt halt mehrere solcher Dinge wo man merkt das J.J sagt: Fuck you Rian Johnson! Du hast Mist gebaut und ich muss es jetzt irgendwie retten.  Was halt einigen "Fans" die meinen Ep8 ist super und alle die den Film schlecht reden sind nur Hater, nicht wirklich passt. 
Aber ja, wenn man sich den Scherbenhaufen ansieht, dann hat J.J sein bestes getan um einen guten Film zu machen. Allerdings sollte man nicht zu viel darüber nach denken, weil man ansonsten trotzdem auf viele Plot holes stößt. Hirn aus und genießen, funktioniert am besten.


----------



## Martina (23. Dezember 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn man die Gründe ließt was das war: also man hat Leia Newtonsche Physik verpasst und eine Frau hat das gemacht was vorher 2 Typen gemacht haben, ich würde das nicht wirklich unter "Falsch" verbuchen



?
Wo habe ich das geschrieben?


----------



## Rdrk710 (23. Dezember 2019)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> ?
> Wo habe ich das geschrieben?



Oh je, wenn dir das mal nicht um die Ohren fliegt


----------



## Alreech (23. Dezember 2019)

Allein schon für diese Schweinerei sollte man EA und Disney meiden:


> I expect that many of you are wondering, what happened and why did it take so long? Well, when EA dropped support for Battlefield 2142, it looked like it was the end of First Strike as an online game, so I started testing to see if the game could be still played offline in singleplayer, but found that offline singleplayer was buggy.
> I also explored the possibility to use parts of First Strike in fan made games being developed in other game engines. During that time the Revive Team came in and picked support for the game, allowing the game to be played online again. With renewed interest in First Strike, I enlisted a former First Strike dev to help update the mod.
> It was soon after that point that EA shut down the Revive Team accusing them of copyright infringement and at the same time shutting down free fan made Star Wars games.
> That sent waves through the Star Wars community which caused the the Galactic Civil War fan made Star Wars game, that I was helping to contribute with First Strike models, to voluntarily stop development.


https://forums.fsmod.com/viewtopic.php?id=11244





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSAl7kE7_t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



EA und Disney hassen Star War Fans. 
Sie sind nur auf eure Geld scharf, und darauf euch ihre ultraliberale Weltsicht unterzujubeln. 
Ein Charakter wie Admiral Ackbar ist nicht divers genug, also wird er durch eine weisse Frau ersetzt.


----------



## Batze (23. Dezember 2019)

Also ich fand ihn jetzt mal richtig gut und die letzte halbe Stunde sogar sehr gut.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Dezember 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> EA und Disney hassen Star War Fans.


Was für ein Blödsinn


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2019)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> ?
> Wo habe ich das geschrieben?



na, das sind die "Gründe" die immer von Lauten Menschen angeführt werden was ja angeblich doof sei
deswegen würde ich nicht sagen dass Leute Star Wars schlecht fanden, das versuchen Toxische Typen anderen nur weiß zu machen


----------



## Javata (27. Dezember 2019)

Naja, man kann es auch einfach so interpretieren: Der erste Teil war heiß erwartet, alle strömen rein. Der zweite war dann die zweite Chance und beim dritten hat es dann einigen halt gereicht und sie haben ihn nicht mehr geguckt.

Ich hab ihn mir in 4D angesehen und hatte durchaus Spaß. Was mich an den neuen Filmen am meisten stört ist irgendwie die Eile, in der alles passiert. Es gibt durchaus viele interessante Motive und Charakterentwicklungen. Doch was in den alten Teilen über alle 3 Filme hinweg passierte passiert in den neuen in einem (oder noch weniger). 

Trotzdem bin ich irgendwie doch etwas traurig, dass es zu Ende ist erstmal. Würde schon gerne wissen wie es weiter geht, zumindest Rey ist mir da doch ans Herz gewachsen. Wenn Filme sowas schaffen können sie ja ansich nicht ganz schlecht sein.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (31. Januar 2020)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> SW VIII der nun alles falsch gemacht hat, was falsch zu machen war.  8,5/10 meine Wertung.



Auch wenn meine Meinung ja nicht massgeblich ist, da das ja von Frau TG entschieden wird, sind wir hier mal absolut einer Meinung. Sind jetzt unsere beiden Meinungen nicht massgeblich ? ^^


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (31. Januar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> deswegen würde ich nicht sagen dass Leute Star Wars schlecht fanden, das versuchen Toxische Typen anderen nur weiß zu machen



Wie lange hasst du gebraucht, um dir so einen Unfug auszudenken ? Oder haben dir das die Toxischen Typen auch eingeredet ?

Bei solchen "Argumenten" braucht man sich wirklich nicht mehr zu wundern, warum das Kino mittlerweile so unglaublich schlecht geworden ist.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (31. Januar 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> also wenn man die Gründe ließt was das war: also man hat Leia Newtonsche Physik verpasst und eine Frau hat das gemacht was vorher 2 Typen gemacht haben, ich würde das nicht wirklich unter "Falsch" verbuchen



Da stimmt ja mal wieder gar nichts dran. Offensichtlich hast du keine Ahnung was Newtonsche Physik ist. Gerade Leia verstösst gegen jede Form von Physik. Von Reyes Übermenschen Auftritten ganz zu schweigen. Kann alles, weiss alles, macht alles. KEIN Typ hat sich jemals so in Star Wars benommen. Luke war ein sympathischer Bauernlümmel, der sich alles hart erarbeiten musste. Rye ist eine Propagandafigur, deren einziger Zweck ist zu zeigen, dass Frauen perfekt sind und alles besser können, ohne jeder Anstrengung, dafür aber mit dauerndem Grinsen.

Auf der anderen Seite werden alle Männer zu Feiglingen, Dummköpfen oder einfach gleich in den sinnlosen Tod geschrieben. Aus Han ist ein klappriger Trottel geworden, der vor allem wegläuft und am Ende einen unwürdigen Tod findet, Chewie ist nur noch ein grunzender Hampelmann, der nicht einmal einer Umarmung durch Leia wert war, als sein bester Freund getötet worden ist, nein die umarmt ausschliesslich Rye (die Chewie und Han kaum kennt), vermutlich sind männliche Nervensystem zu primitiv, um Trauer zu Empfinden, haben sich die Autoren gedacht. Luke ist ein dauernörgelnder Grantelopa geworden, der seinen eigenen Neffen aus purer Feigheit im Schlaf umbringen will und ansonsten dummes Zeug brabbelnd mit Milchbart rumrennt oder die wohl peinlichste Szene in der Star Wars Geschichte zur Show stellt. Währenddessen führt Rye jede Jedi Ausbildung ad absurdum. Wozu jahrelang ausbilden ? Wozu kleiner Padawan sein, bis man erwachsen ist, wenn es anscheinend mittlerweile reicht eine Frau zu sein. 

Das richtige Geschlecht und schon kann man ohne Ausbildung was sonst nur Meister Yoda konnte, fasst das erste mal in seinem Leben ein Lichtschwert an und macht flugs den Bösewicht fertig. Han Solo ist ein grandioser Pilot ? Von wegen ! Reye steigt zum ersten mal in die Kiste und beherrscht NATÜRLICH alles perfekt. Luke hätte nicht einmal die Tür öffnen können."Rübenacker !!"

Und die männlichen Mitstreiter ? Werden entweder vom durchgehend weiblichen Führungspersonal gemassregelt wie kleine Schuljungen oder rennen rum und kämpfen mit ihrer eigenen Feigheit, wenn sie nicht mal wieder totalen Blödsinn machen.

Und falls jetzt mal wieder die übliche Phrase kommt, von wegen frauenfeindlich. Guck dir mal Alien 2 oder Terminator 2 an, dass sind starke Frauen, blutend, schwitzend und kämpfend und nicht überlegen grinsend und alleskönnend. Gerade Ripley mag ich sehr und finde die Figur grossartig, für die eine Rey schlichtweg eine Beleidigung ist.

Ich kann übrigens James Bond in vielen Filmen aus genau den gleichen Gründen wie bei Reye nicht ausstehen. Vor allem Roger Moore war oft unerträglich als Bond.


----------



## Martina (31. Januar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Auch wenn meine Meinung ja nicht massgeblich ist, da das ja von Frau TG entschieden wird, sind wir hier mal absolut einer Meinung. Sind jetzt unsere beiden Meinungen nicht massgeblich ? ^^



Schreibe ich, das es die allgemeine Meinung ist, oder ob es meine ist?
Lesen und verstehen sind so Dinge die für dich nicht so einfach sind, oder?
Ich meine ich frage ja nur nach


----------

